# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων Βodybuilding.gr Wabba Mr Hellas 2.6.2013

## Polyneikos

Εδω θα ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες από μέλη και φίλους της σελίδας που παρευρέθησαν στο κλειστό της Γλυφάδας !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


Μια ωραία -bodybuilderίστικη παρέα !!

Μαυροδήμος - Κουτσονίκας - Βίτσας σε ενα reunion





Oι συνήθεις ύποπτοι !!






Κωνσταντίνα και Φένη Κασκανη, Βασίλης Κατσένης και Γιώργος Ρετσινάς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

Γουσταρω στη τριτη απο το τελος τον Διονυση με τη φραπεδια... :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

Καντε κανα photoshop....εχω βγει σα ξωτικο  με κοιλια...... :01.Ftou:   :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mε τον επίσημο χορηγό μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες και ωραια παρεα παιδες,μπραβο :03. Clap: 

Ζηλεψα τωρα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

παντα τετοια guys :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

ρε μπαμπινο αυτο λες? :08. Turtle: 
εδω στην φωτο με τον τζουτζουκο βαγγελη (που τον ευχαριστω για μια υπεροχη νυχτα που μου χαρισε) εχουμε βγει λες κ ειμαστε σε γκαντζα παρτυ... :01. Razz: 
ελπιζω οι επομενες φωτο να μην ειναι απο την τουαλετα.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

η κοπέλα στην πρωτη φοτο αριστερα(απο το 2 ποστ) ειναι απο το φορουμ??? :01. Mr. Green: ...γιατι απο οτι θυμάμαι ηταν κ Μελισσια μαζι σας..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

η κοπελα του Dreiko ειναι.

----------


## Dreiko

> ρε μπαμπινο αυτο λες?
> εδω στην φωτο με τον τζουτζουκο βαγγελη (που τον ευχαριστω για μια υπεροχη νυχτα που μου χαρισε) εχουμε βγει λες κ ειμαστε σε γκαντζα παρτυ...
> ελπιζω οι επομενες φωτο να μην ειναι απο την τουαλετα..


και γω σ'ευχαριστω... :01. Razz: 




> η κοπέλα στην πρωτη φοτο αριστερα(απο το 2 ποστ) ειναι απο το φορουμ???...γιατι απο οτι θυμάμαι ηταν κ Μελισσια μαζι σας..


ναι η κοπελα μου ειναι...

----------


## Dreiko

> η κοπελα του Dreiko ειναι.


Ρε συ...ολα τα ξερεις...λεμε..Μεσημεριανη Μελετη... :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> η κοπελα του Dreiko ειναι.


ΠΩΩΩΣ??
αυτο δεν μου το πε ποτε.. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ρε συ...ολα τα ξερεις...λεμε..Μεσημεριανη Μελετη...


Εχουμε φαει και μαζι ολοι μετα το Ατλας...i was there u know :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
εχεις δικιο...σωστος ο κομπρας.... :03. Bowdown: 
το Αλτσχαιμερ ηρθε νωρις... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία παρέα παιδια , αλλα ο κόμπρας τι ζηλεύει την παρέα δίπλα ήταν  ας πήγαινε στούς αγώνες !! τόσο ανηλειμένες υποχρεώσεις είχε και δεν μπόρεσε να παρεβρεθεί? 
με κανα χοτ μωρό έκανε σουλάτσο και δεν μπόρεσε? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Andreas C.

Άσε Ηλία μόνο να κλαίγεται είναι αυτός :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  


Από ότι βλέπω περάσατε πολύ ωραία παιδιά :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

o φακος του  :bodybuilding.gr:  πάντα επαγρυπνα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μια συλλεκτική φωτογραφία , με την μεγαλύτερη Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια που εχουμε βγάλει, την *ΛΙΤΣΑ ΑΒΡΑΜΗ*  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sAVAZz

τι λες τωρα!!!!την βλεπω στο γυμναστηριο π κανει personal κτλπ και δν ειχα ιδεα   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ειχα χρόνια να την δω την Λίτσα Αβράμη και πραγματικα εντυπωσιάστηκα , εντελώς αλλαγμένη , βέβαια τότε ήταν σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση αλλα τωρα είναι πάλι φιτ  γυμνασμένη και όμορφη άνετα αν θα το ηθελε βέβαια έκανε ενα καμ μπάκ , αλλα πλέον τι να αποδείξει ότι είχε να αποδείξει το απέδειξε με τούς τίτλους της  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

αλλα  στις φωτο και τον Νασσερ που βλέπω πραγματικα αγνώριστος και σε πολυ καλή φ'όρμα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> o φακος του  πάντα επαγρυπνα


Κουφάλα paparazzi...  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και ξέρει που να επαγρυπνά και να επιστήει την προσοχή  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

μπορώ να πώ οτι η Λίτσα στην τωρινη της κατάσταση (τουλαχιστον εμφανισιακα )  μου αρέσει  περισσότερο και μου φαινεται πολυ πιο θυληκη σε σχεση με αλλες φωτογραφιες(της) ,δεκαετίας κλπ...τοτε κυριαρχουσε και το στυλ της εποχης βεβαια

----------


## vaggan

> μπορώ να πώ οτι η Λίτσα στην τωρινη της κατάσταση (τουλαχιστον εμφανισιακα )  μου αρέσει  περισσότερο και μου φαινεται πολυ πιο θυληκη σε σχεση με αλλες φωτογραφιες(της) ,δεκαετίας κλπ...τοτε κυριαρχουσε και το στυλ της εποχης βεβαια


ειναι λογικοτατο αφου απεχει απο αγωνες και δεν ειναι σε σκληρη διαιτα και αφυδατωση

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Και μια συλλεκτική φωτογραφία , με την μεγαλύτερη Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια που εχουμε βγάλει, την *ΛΙΤΣΑ ΑΒΡΑΜΗ*


Εχω γραψει για την Λιτσα οτι ειναι η Ελληνιδα Μπεβ Φρανσις.Αν ομως η Λιτσα  ειχε καποια σοβαρη βοηθεια απο χορηγους,τοτε οι Αυστραλοι θα ηταν εκεινοι που θα ελεγαν οτι η Μπεβ Φρανσις ειναι η Αυστραλεζα Λιτσα Αβραμη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάρα πολύ εύστοχο αυτό που είπες φίλε Γιάννη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Να εισαι καλα φιλε Ηλια.

----------


## cuntface

ρετσινας ηλιουπολιτης δικος μου ειναι απο τους καλητερους στην ελλαδα πολυ δυνατο παλικαρι που παρα δυσκολιες εχει δειξη τι ειναι  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

^^και συ στο Παλλαδιο εισαι?

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίες η φωτό των παιδιών του forum, πολύ όμορφη παρέα!!! Χρήστο (1961) ο Τόλαρος έχει γίνει ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ :05. Biceps:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ωραίες η φωτό των παιδιών του forum, πολύ όμορφη παρέα!!! Χρήστο (1961) ο Τόλαρος έχει γίνει ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ


Tι να τον κανω τον καραγκουτη; :01. ROFL:  Τωρα τον εχω σε γραμμωση :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Το μήλο κάτω από τη μηλιά φίλε Χρήστο, και ίσως ακόμα καλύτερο :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikp81

Ωραια παρεα ..
Ο Γιωργαρος( Ηλιουπολιτης και πηγαιναμε στο ιδιο σχολειο ) 
Μπραβο Γιωργο !!
Παλλαδιο κ εσεις ;;

----------

